# Do they make wedges to break concrete or rock??



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I saw on one of those TV shows they had a wedge system of some sort . They drilled a huge rock and used the wedges to split off smaller manageable chunks. What are those called?? And do the box stores sell similiar ones?? Or where does one find those??


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.miconproducts.com/wedges.html


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks Chrisn,

Looks like a good site,,wish they gave aprox prices of products there,,guess I will call when I get the chance.

Anybody see these things at mennards,,,since that is the only big box store we have here??


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

4just1don said:


> thanks Chrisn,
> 
> Looks like a good site,,wish they gave aprox prices of products there,,guess I will call when I get the chance.
> 
> Anybody see these things at mennards,,,since that is the only big box store we have here??


Not really a big box store item.
Masonary supply would be your best bet.
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Why am I thinking the tool needed are called "feathers and wedges"? Maybe I'm too old school. It seems they used to use a "star" drill, hand held, and hit with a heavy hammer to drill a hole in the stone, then insert the "feathers and wedges" into the holes, then tap each wedge in turn until the stone splits. I suppose they now have automatic devices to do this now. Thanks, David


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I caught this tip on the contractor's site. I cannot wait to try this stuff. I have a huge footing to demo in September.

http://www.dexpan.com/index.html


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Aggie67- -I have an annoying neighbor who needs his driveway busted up, whether he knows it or not.  This will do the trick. :thumbup: Thanks, David


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Why am I thinking the tool needed are called "feathers and wedges"? Maybe I'm too old school. It seems they used to use a "star" drill, hand held, and hit with a heavy hammer to drill a hole in the stone, then insert the "feathers and wedges" into the holes, then tap each wedge in turn until the stone splits. I suppose they now have automatic devices to do this now. Thanks, David


Feathers and wedges are still used quite a bit. I don't know of a better way personally...We see them used quite often around here.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Feathers & wedges are indeed ideal for small stone work.

If your interested in a simple way to demo concrete, a firewood splitting wedge often works very well.

Commercially, at least from stone suppliers, the F&W approach has long since been replaced by hydraulic breakers.


----------

